# Giveaway Over on ContractorTalk



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 28273


If you happen to be a member of ContractorTalk, take a moment to check out the giveaway they have going on.



> We have partnered with Sears Commercial to give away a stainless steel Kenmore Built-In Dishwasher w/ SmartWash® HE Cycle.


*Go check it out!*
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/giveaway-enter-win-kenmore-built-dishwasher-264897/


----------

